
TeXmacs 1.99.12 released. (Not based on TeX/LaTeX. Not based on Emacs.) - amichail
https://www.texmacs.org/tmweb/home/welcome.en.html
======
dang
Discussed 6 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20312259](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20312259)

A little bit from 2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11103012](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11103012)

------
lallysingh
This seems like the worst possible name for a potentially nice tool.

Quoting: GNU TeXmacs is a free scientific editing platform designed to create
beautiful technical documents.

It provides a unified and user friendly framework for editing structured
documents with different types of content: text, mathematics, graphics,
interactive content, slides, etc.

TeXmacs can be used as a graphical front-end for many systems in computer
algebra, numerical analysis, statistics, etc.

Documents can be saved in TeXmacs, Xml or Scheme format and printed as Pdf or
Postscript files. Converters exist for TeX/LaTeX and Html/Mathml. Notice that
TeXmacs is not based on TeX/LaTeX.

Its rendering engine uses high-quality typesetting algorithms so as to produce
professionally looking documents, which can either be printed out or presented
from a laptop.

New styles can be written by the user and new features can be added to the
editor using the Scheme extension language.

Runs on all major Unix platforms, MacOS, and Windows.

~~~
rvz
> This seems like the worst possible name for a potentially nice tool.

Exactly, a unanimous decision from all search engine results show that this is
indeed the worst naming of a TeX-related tool I've seen and it is easy to get
confused with MacTeX and TeXmacs even though the latter isn't even based on
using a TeX distribution.

I've downloaded and for it being a WYSIWYG it has great potential for making
TeX easier to user rather than remembering the arcane language of TeX for just
typesetting documents.

------
tombert
Always thought TeXmacs was underrated, due to its name sort of implying that
it's an emacs plugin for doing LaTeX.

TeXmacs is one of the very few WYSIWYG editors that has a passable equation
editor. I bit the bullet six years ago and learned LaTeX because I absolutely
despise MS Word's and OpenOffice's equation editing features, but if I had
known about TeXmacs at the time, there's a chance I would be using that
instead.

------
quangio
I used \LaTeX before switching to Texmacs completely. It is the best WYSIWYG
editor I have ever used. Beside the ability to see the result instantly, I
really like the memorizable shortcut combinations (just fancy ligatures
basically; sometimes you can just drop to LaTex) and the ability to interact
with other programs with no setup at all.

------
bdz
Kinda offtopic but are there anything for Windows like the MacTex basic
package? It's only 90mb and has everything that you need for a minimal install
[http://www.tug.org/mactex/morepackages.html](http://www.tug.org/mactex/morepackages.html)

~~~
johnminter
You might took into Yihui Xie's TinyTex. It is a stripped-down install of
critical packages from TexLive. One can install whatever you really need. See
[https://yihui.org/tinytex/](https://yihui.org/tinytex/)

